#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG diploma in Management Loyola Institute of Business, Chennai

## faadoo.abhinav

Postgraduate diploma in management 

*Eligibility:* At least a three-year bachelors degree  (or equivalent) in any discipline from a recognised university, with a  consistent record of first class in Class 10, Class 12 and graduation.  Final-year degree students, who expect to                   complete their final examinations and other requirements for obtaining the degree by June 5, 2013, can apply *
How to apply:* Visit www.liba.edu for more details

*
Last date to apply:* January 26, 2013

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Sample Resume for Diploma in Material Management? PG Diploma in Managaement at Kirloskar Institute of Advanced Management Studies PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management PG Diploma in Management (finance) at Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management Daksha 2K12 - SSN School of Management - Chennai - Management Fest

----------

